# I just thought this was pretty



## yikes (Jan 23, 2011)




----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

Spring is here What is this place , the stones are interesting ?


----------



## yikes (Jan 23, 2011)

This is just our side yard and the guard shack. But the bush just jumped out at me today.


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

Breath taking picture. Guard shack?


----------



## yikes (Jan 23, 2011)

yea, I gotta have somewhere to go when the wife gets persnickety.

...and it sounds so much better than doghouse when I go there.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

You thought right- beautiful.


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

Yikes, your picture is beautiful but I am also curious as to what is the guard shack? I live not to far north of you . I am in Johnson County.


----------



## yikes (Jan 23, 2011)

Well, howdy neighbor! Guard shack=round thing I built for her in the middle of wifey's garden, reinforced concrete and native stone, 12-15" thick, 8' diameter 6' high.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

It is!


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

I love it!! It actually looks like a foreign country thing. Perhaps we can meet up some day! I am retired and my hubby is retiring at the end of April. Life is so good!!


----------

